# MotoMaster Reflex Wiper Blades on Sale



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

I just wanted to point out, Canadian Tire (here in Ont) is having a sale on motomaster reflex wiper blades from $17.99 to $22.99 until Jan 14th. I know they're hard to find in stock but if you ask for a rain check, they tell you when they'll be in next and still honour the sale price.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Great Blades!*

I love these blades and they are staring to stock them in the West Island stores again...

Stephen



kmccann said:


> I just wanted to point out, Canadian Tire (here in Ont) is having a sale on motomaster reflex wiper blades from $17.99 to $22.99 until Jan 14th. I know they're hard to find in stock but if you ask for a rain check, they tell you when they'll be in next and still honour the sale price.


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Someone on this board said that Canadian Driver did not give them a great review for winter use? Anyone have a link to that, I couldnt find it.
Stephen, you have used them for snow/ice already right ?


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

You know they get a load more ice and snow out there then we do down here! Poor guy, I wouldn't be surprised if he's gone through a couple pairs!

jk 

keith


----------

